# Game 37:[email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/....13C.BKNspurs.grizzlies.preview.22417c19.html
Spurs scouting report: This is the first of a home-and-home with Memphis. The Spurs, who play an MLK Day game in Memphis Monday night, lost three of their four games against the Grizzlies last season. ... The Spurs haven't lost consecutive home games since January 2004. Of course, the Spurs also have never won at the AT&T Center. ... Tim Duncan missed seven of 10 free throws in Thursday's loss to Detroit. He went 40 of 49 (81.6 percent) at the foul line in the previous six games. ... Rasho Nesterovic has had four or fewer rebounds in the past five games. He hasn't had more than five in a game since Dec. 23. 


advertisement 



Spurs injuries: Sean Marks (sprained left ankle) is out. 


Spurs projected inactive list: Marks. 


Grizzlies scouting report: Memphis has won seven of its previous eight games after an 81-69 victory over New Jersey at the FedEx Center Friday. ... The Grizzlies have explored trading for another point guard after Damon Stoudamire ruptured his right patellar tendon on Dec. 30. He is expected to miss the remainder of the season. ... Mike Miller joined Magic Johnson and Shawn Bradley as the only players in the past 10 years to have a triple-double off the bench when he totaled 21 points, 10 rebounds and 10 assists Tuesday against Sacramento. ... Entering Friday, the Grizzlies were holding opponents to a league-low 87.4 points per game. 


Grizzlies injuries: Stoudamire (ruptured right patellar tendon) is out. 


Grizzlies projected inactive list: Stoudamire and Jake Tsakalidis. 



SPURS
Starters GRIZZLIES
Starters 
No. Player Ps. Ht. Yrs. No. Player Ps. Ht. Yrs. 
12 Bruce Bowen F 6-7 10th 31 Shane Battier F 6-8 5th 
21 Tim Duncan F 6-11 9th 16 Pau Gasol F 7-0 5th 
8 Rasho Nesterovic C 7-0 8th 42 Lorenzen Wright C 6-11 10th 
4 Michael Finley G 6-7 11th 6 Eddie Jones G 6-6 12th 
9 Tony Parker G 6-2 5th 24 Bobby Jackson G 6-1 9th 
Reserves Reserves 
17 Brent Barry G/F 6-6 11th 1 Antonio Burks G 6-0 2nd 
20 Manu Ginobili G 6-6 4th 35 Brian Cardinal F 6-8 6th 
5 Robert Horry F 6-10 14th 30 Dahntay Jones G/F 6-6 3rd 
2 Nazr Mohammed C 6-10 8th 33 Mike Miller G 6-8 6th 
7 Fabricio Oberto F/C 6-10 1st 3 Anthony Roberson G 6-2 1st 
14 Beno Udrih G 6-3 2nd 44 Lawrence Roberts F 6-9 1st 
31 Nick Van Exel G 6-1 13th 21 Hakim Warrick F 6-9 1st 

Coach: Gregg Popovich Coach: Mike Fratello 


Last meeting: Memphis beat the Spurs 94-92 on April 18 at FedEx Center. 


Key matchup: Pau Gasol vs. Tim Duncan. Gasol is enjoying the best season of his career, averaging 19.9 points, 9.5 rebounds and 2.36 blocks — numbers that merit strong All-Star consideration. Though the two don't always guard each other, Gasol's length can give Duncan trouble when they are matched together. Gasol also has become more effective at getting to the foul line. His 256 free-throw attempts entering Friday were the 10th-most in the league


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

RoC SOiLD PlAN To BEat the Grizz
1.play hard and intense- we have to play like we want to win
2.re establish our line up-puttin manu back in our line up and hopefull nazr, we have to get every ones min straightn out
3.3pters- we have sucked the last few games with our 3s and long range game so lets get that fixed

x factor-tim duncan- some might think its manu because its his first game in the starting line up again but duncan is the best player on the floor and needs to re establish him self after a horrible preformance against the pistons

Spurs 100
Grizz 86
Go Spurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

looks pretty even though we turning the ball over like crazy


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we havent moved the ball well and have turned it over several times, good news is nazr is in!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

21 spurs
20 grizz


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were starting to pick it up with makeing them turn the ball over
spurs 37
grizz 24


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu is doing just great, as wel as duncan. still to many tos and i want to see more nazr
spurs 44
grizz 33
half time


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the grizz are on a run
spurs 45
grizz 39


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we stil
-keep on fouling
-turing the ball over
-not playing nazr


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

production
-3pts being made
-min being distributed very well
-nazr is in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs 61
grizz 54
we have one more qt to play hard


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were not passing the ball well and were lucky were up by 4, they have made a huge run


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

what a fun game... alley oop duncan gm winner
though a win is a win we should have won by 12
i dont get why we cant keep a lead but a win at grizz monday is more impressive anyway
things we need to work on
not turning over the ball
better offensive flow
smarter passes

things we did good
shot from 3
played better overall
better free throws
distributed min very well

free nazr


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

spurs should win


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lakers9104 said:


> spurs should win


Kinda easy for you to say that when we already won....


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Spurs won.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, kind of disappointed that the Spurs had to win the game in the last seconds (since Detroit embarassed them on their home floor), but you can't gripe too much about a win over a very good team.


----------

